# It's Bush's Fault



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

More of the same from the powers that be...Pelosi is caught in a lie but....

WASHINGTON - Under strong attack from Republicans, House Speaker Nancy Pelosi *accused the CIA and Bush administration of misleading her* about waterboarding detainees in the war on terror and sharply rebutted claims she was complicit in its use.

"It's not my fault"....

How long do they think they can blame Bush before they start admitting being complicit or owning up to their own stupidity?:smt076


----------



## Todd (Jul 3, 2006)

tekhead1219 said:


> How long do they think they can blame Bush before they start admitting being complicit or owning up to their own stupidity?:smt076


Until the next batch of elections. And if Americans are as dumb in the next election as this past one, by putting an inexperienced politician running on a platform of "Change", then their plan should work.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Todd said:


> Until the next batch of elections. And if Americans are as dumb in the next election as this past one, by putting an inexperienced politician running on a platform of "Change", then their plan should work.


:smt023


----------



## babs (Nov 30, 2007)

They control the schools from K through College, and the media.. They'll make sure enough people are stupid enough. 

:mrgreen:


----------



## clanger (Jan 27, 2009)

babs said:


> They have killed all the schools from K through College, esp in SoCal, and the media has been empowered like never before with a brimming liberal agenda.... They're making DAMN sure people are stupid enough.
> 
> :mrgreen:


Fixed it fer me..... 

Maybe this next 4 years will be a wake up call for the Conservative's to get off their collective arses and vote this time.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

The 18-25 crowd that swept them into office like the idea of blaming it on the one that's not there anymore. Worked in high school. I'm guessing it's gonna stay that way.


----------



## banjar (Dec 11, 2008)

But people forget when election time comes around.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

DevilsJohnson said:


> The 18-25 crowd that swept them into office like the idea of blaming it on the one that's not there anymore. Worked in high school. I'm guessing it's gonna stay that way.


Not all 18-25'ers voted blindly, trusting their feel good muscle rather than common sense. But I'm a minority in that crowd.... and becoming less and less proud of the country my grandparents built.


----------



## undrgrnd (Jul 10, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> Not all 18-25'ers voted blindly, trusting their feel good muscle rather than common sense. But I'm a minority in that crowd.... and becoming less and less proud of the country my grandparents built.


I definitely didn't vote Obama and i fit that age range. but you are right the majority of my age group did vote for that piece of crap.


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

How can you tell a mindless idiot? Ask them what they liked about Obama..... "Well, I just like the way he,... you know, uh... the way he carries himself." 

I never got that fuzzy feeling, so I DON'T know. 

2012 is going to be a very interesting election to watch.


----------



## DevilsJohnson (Oct 21, 2007)

YFZsandrider said:


> Not all 18-25'ers voted blindly, trusting their feel good muscle rather than common sense. But I'm a minority in that crowd.... and becoming less and less proud of the country my grandparents built.


Never said all. I'm sure there's some 40+ guys out there that thought the red in the flag was the best part if it too. I watched it with Clinton and I sen it again this election. The appeal to the young voters tipped the scale. The internet was and still is used at a level never seen from a president. It's like Clinton doing a little Sax jam. Barry was the cool choice. I mean he already has all those pig tail shaped lights right?:smt082

I don't think the administrations performance has much to do with his approval rating either. The kids did their thing and are all back to their blogs and Halo 3 games and it wont matter till someone says Barry is bad and they will go on to show that even though Bush did start a recession within his first 90 days in office there is no way that Barry did and if you think so you're a racist. I guess making fun of southern folk like so many of the Bush parodies did or to reach back a bit remember Dan Quayle There was spelling jokes for a group of people with some of the lowest test scores in recent U.S. history.

Face it. To be conservative is for some reason meaning you're a republican. I am not sure why but then we are talking about a group of liberals that get offended if you call them democrat. The GOP still is the face of conservatism. And that's your grandfathers party. Grandparents are old and we all know that along with no longer being cool old people are no longer smart. I mean..Look ho many times kids sneak out to party and parents and grandparents never know:smt083

No it wasn't he young all together that caused this train wreck but that was a target demographic that the democrats got hold of because they were smart or sneaky enough to use the aspects of the media to address them in a way that no other group or party did. You put those together with the idiots that actually their homes and cars are going ot be paid by Bill Gates because there will be no taxed on the po folk and you got a horse race eh?


----------



## Landor (Jan 31, 2008)

That's the difference between a liberal and a conservative. Conseritives fix problems, liberals blame others for them and look for band aids until the next president can deal with them.

This is my opinion of course. Not all liberals are like this but right now the top three are.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

Landor said:


> That's the difference between a liberal and a conservative. Conseritives fix problems, liberals blame others for them and look for band aids until the next president can deal with them.


I like the way you think!!:smt023


----------



## Jerbear (Nov 14, 2008)

Psalm 2008-2012 

from the first book of democrat 


obama is my shepherd, i shall not want. 

He leadeth me beside still factories. 

He restoreth my faith in the republican party. 

He guideth me in the path of unemployment. 

Yea, though i walk thru the valley 

of the bread line i shall not go hungry. 

Obama has anointed my income with taxes, 

my expenses runneth over my income, 

surely, poverty and hard living will follow me all the days of his term. 

From hence forth we will live all the days 

of our lives in a rented home with an overseas landlord. 
But i am glad i am an american, i am glad that i am free. But i wish i was a dog and obama a tree..


----------



## YFZsandrider (Feb 28, 2009)

That's a good old "copy, paste, and e-mail" special! Thanks.


----------



## tekhead1219 (May 16, 2008)

YFZsandrider said:


> That's a good old "copy, paste, and e-mail" special! Thanks.


+1....:smt023


----------



## jump15vc (Feb 24, 2009)

one of the biggest things i cant stand about living in the northeast is that your seen as a racist or an elitist to be a conservative. and pop culture only perpetuates these things. i went to a Gym Class Heroes/The Roots concert last fall and Travis from gch gets on stage and the first thing he says is "Who's gonna vote for Obama!" I didnt pay $50 for your political views. im not a racist just because i dont believe that i should give half of my money in taxes to a single mom in the hood


----------

